# f*Cked Gearbox



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

*Gearbox Problem!!!!*

Ive got a 2001 Nissan Maxima, With the VQ30De and lately its been holding gears too long and not changing smoothly, its just come out of new car warranty and this happens.... NOT HAPPY
so i took it too nissan, they ran a diagnostics tests which basically showed it wasnt electrical... so in order to have a look at it they need to remove the gearbox... said if its f*cked it could be a few thousand dollars to fix..
Anyone got any ideas on what problems it could have?
its an automatic.. also if it does need replacing or fixing is there anything that can be done to make the gearbox tougher for possible future supercharging... Cause its current strength isnt gunna hold up to the strain of supercharging.... 
Any ideas would be nice


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Go with a NRH performance tranny :cheers:


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## SuperMax (Nov 24, 2004)

*Possible fix for your ATX*

Here is something you might check out regarding your ATX problem. I use to own a Ford Taurus SHO and ATX problems were one of the weak links for the SHO. I totaled my 94 SHO, which was in immaculate condition with lots of Performance upgrades about 4 weeks ago when I got hit by a guy in a Ford F150 traveling at about 75 mph during a heavy thunder storm and driving with no headlights on. Lucikly for me he swerved or he would have broadsided me right thru the drivers door and according to the police officers who arrived at the scene, it would have killed me instantly. So, I purchased a 2002 Maxima GLE and I really love the car so I joined the forum in order to find out about performance upgrades.

But, back to your ATX. Check and see if your transmission has a VSS (Variable Speed Sensor) and if so check to make sure it is working properly. The SHO had a VSS and many SHO owners had the same problem you are describing with their ATX. The part only cost about $18 and about 30 minutes to replace and it solved the problem for many SHO owners. Some did not know about the VSS and spent about $2500 replacing their transmission only to learn later that for $18 they could have fixed their transmissions and saved a lot of money in the process.

It's just a thought but check it out and you might save yourself some serious money.

Greg G., aka SuperMax


----------

